# Spray/Airbrush Tanning



## Entice (May 7, 2010)

Have any of you ladies ever done this? I hear it's the secret to Gabrielle Union/ Kelly Roland's flawless glowy skin and I want to try it! Since we're already brown my guess is that it would just leave a bronze/copper glowy tint to our skin and cover up any discolorations.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 7, 2010)

i spraytan a couple times a week. the system at my tanning salon is called Versa-spa. BEST thing EVER!!!


----------



## she (May 7, 2010)

i do it all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 not just b/c gabby is my twin in my head-haha- but because it evens out my skin and i wear a lot of strapless dresses and halters.

instead of calling it tanning i say "i am working on my chocolate glow" and it's real talk because your skin really will glow! i've been sprayed before and it's quick and convenient. i also play around in the sun for a "base coat"- it really can improve your skin's appearance- just look at how beautiful kels and gabby are! 

i am usually around gabby's complexion and people literally stop me on the street to ask about and sometimes touch my skin (kinda creepy... haha, but its happened all my life and its usually just sexy men so i don't complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nepenthe (May 7, 2010)

I don't.. but I'm in a wedding this summer and I think it might be a good idea.


----------



## Entice (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i do it all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not just b/c gabby is my twin in my head-haha- but because it evens out my skin and i wear a lot of strapless dresses and halters.

instead of calling it tanning i say "i am working on my chocolate glow" and it's real talk because your skin really will glow! i've been sprayed before and it's quick and convenient. i also play around in the sun for a "base coat"- it really can improve your skin's appearance- just look at how beautiful kels and gabby are! 

i am usually around gabby's complexion and people literally stop me on the street to ask about and sometimes touch my skin (kinda creepy... haha, but its happened all my life and its usually just sexy men so i don't complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
You have just excited me even more!  So what shade or level do they use on you?  How long does it last?  Didi it give you a bronzish/copper/golden tint?


----------



## captodometer (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_You have just excited me even more!  So what shade or level do they use on you?  How long does it last?  Didi it give you a bronzish/copper/golden tint?_

 

She, I definitely need the answers to these questions.  Also, roughly how much does it cost? Spray tanning was never something I would have considered before, but now I'm giving it some serious thought.

Because apparently, I've been in denial about just how pale I really look. I'm supposed to be NC50; I thought I looked a little off in my avatar pic. I had a really hard time getting my neutral makeup together last weekend; I ended up looking like a corpse.  And I looked pale even when being photographed with possibly one of the whitest people on the planet: several friends looked at pic and asked if I was sick. Links below.

www.specktra.net/forum/f179/celebrity-photo-oppprotunity-what-wear-163585/

I have to limit sun exposure because I take meds that might make me burn. So I'm all ears for the spray tanning discussion


----------



## she (May 10, 2010)

good questions! i am going after i get off of work today and i will tell you specifics on the exact colors they use on me. i live near philadelphia and go to hollywood tans (not sure if they are nationwide).

i don't use foundation on my skin so it's kinda like my base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while my skin isn't acne prone it is def multi-colored, my legs and chest are about nc45, my arms nc47, face nc50/nw45 mix so it helps keep down some of the drama.

when you go they will do a whole customized program for you and it will be based on how soon you want to see results and what you will be doing to maintain it (i.e. i get the spray tan extender and it certainly helps between visits). they will look at your skin tone and determine which formula is right for you, i'm pretty sure mine is the darkest. 

i can't remember the exact price, but i think i pay around $7-10 per session usually. not really more than the cost of a manicure. i get the packages too because you can sometimes share them (i have another friend who chocolate glows too). but i will hit them up and def let y'all know. i must add that the girls at hollywood tans have been completely sweet to me & understand what its like to want the best skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as a WOC i've felt welcome.

@ entice- it gives me a bronzy glow on my chest and legs especially, love it!
@ captodometer- lolol @ conan's corpse bride pic. you're too funny. but yeah, i'd honestly imagine it will take them about 3 sessions to get your coco on


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

So is this the same method as the "airbrush look" sprayers?


----------



## iadorepretty (May 10, 2010)

i spray tan in the spring/summer, and i'm thinking i may switch to doing it year round.

i love the way it evens out my skin tone and gives me a bronzey glow. plus no harmful exposure to UV rays.

i go to LA Tan. right now in Chicago they're doing a special on Monday's where it's only $10, but it regularly costs $30. not usre if this promo is nationwide.

it literally takes seconds once you're in the booth. normally i'm in and out the door in under 10 minutes. i've done it on my lunch break before since there's one right around the corner.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 15, 2010)

I'll have to look up some local places, but I have visions of coming out more orange than anything.  Then I would have to hide out under a rock..

How often do you go?  How long would it last?


----------



## captodometer (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nepenthe* 

 
_I have visions of coming out more orange than anything.  Then I would have to hide out under a rock.._

 
Well, I'm looking pretty yellow these days, so coming out orange would be neither here nor there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, if my natural skin tone were significantly lighter than it actually is, spray tanning wouldn't even be on the radar screen. There would be way too much Oompa Loompa potential.


----------



## marusia (May 17, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance in asking this, but...would clear airbrush spray give you the look you're looking for? I've been thinking about getting clear airbrush to see if it evens out my complexion and then just do a tad bit of powder on my face, just not sure if it would work.


----------



## carlycase (May 18, 2010)

i used to work at a tanning salon and i tan a lot and spray tan every now and then if i have something coming up and my one big piece of advice is to use something right before you tan like st tropez tan optimizer and any good scrub and to get sprayed a day or two before you need to look amazing bc the day of, oi vey.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Jun 14, 2010)

How long does it last???


----------



## captodometer (Jun 16, 2010)

So.......I've been looking at the spray tanning options in metro Los Angeles.  The going rate for a whole body tan seems to be in the $45-65 range
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can get a package of 4 for $160, and most places will give me a $5 student discount per session.

I might go for the 4 session package, just to see what the end result looks like.


----------



## she (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_So.......I've been looking at the spray tanning options in metro Los Angeles. The going rate for a whole body tan seems to be in the $45-65 range
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can get a package of 4 for $160, and most places will give me a $5 student discount per session.

I might go for the 4 session package, just to see what the end result looks like._

 
merciful! i know the west coast is as you may say "hella expensive"- i'm in the northeast outside of philadelphia and i pay about $10 per session and purchase $50-60 packages. hollywood tans usually run a lot of specials and that's the one i go to. 

i'll get you more details too! i keep forgetting to ask the formula type when i go in for my visits.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 17, 2010)

Great thread.

I need to find a local salon that does this in London, since i'm not travelling this summer - need to find an alternative to sunkissed skin.


----------

